# Message on Mark 16:9-20



## Robert Truelove (Feb 26, 2012)

I preached a message dealing with the Mark 16:9-20 textual issue a few weeks ago. Thought I'd share it here with you guys...

The Last Twelve Verses of Mark - SermonAudio.com


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the sermon 0 hours and 00 seconds given it wasn't in the original text?


----------



## BibleCyst (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent sermon, Pastor Robert! I liked the part about altar calls being made into a sacriment in the modern church.


----------

